# My first cut-out



## nater37 (Aug 15, 2013)

I got a call from a customer on a pig farm saying they had a hive in barn wall that had been there for two years supposedly. The bees were attacking workers and customers. I went out and looked and I was getting bumped by bees as soon as I stepped out of truck. I tore out wall and found a pretty big hive. Removed all brood and honey and bees started fanning on there new hive body and super, so I figured I got the queen. I had to use a super cause there was so many bees and comb. I figured that people were getting hit just because they were in the bees path of flight. I have since brought the hive to my house and it has been three days and I am still getting chased into my house they are flying all over the neighborhood cause I can hear everyone screaming. They have not stung us but they will buzz all in your face and hair and chase you into house and set at screen door for about 15 minutes. Now the question: does this sound like a angry hive since they are bumping and not stinging or just since I relocated them they are just nosy and they may settle down or should I just move them to country. I can't open hive cause all the frames are delicate from removal. I will try to upload some pics


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

I cut one out this year that got extremely aggressive, stung and bumped quite a bit for about two weeks.
Started to think they were queenless. Third week they calmed down, and I found a healthy laying queen.


----------



## Grasshopper (Apr 20, 2013)

I recently did a cut out ( my first) and they were HOT for about three days. A week later they're pretty gentle. I'd give them a bit and requeen if they're still hot after awhile....


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

nater37 said:


> I have since brought the hive to my house and it has been three days and I am still getting chased into my house they are flying all over the neighborhood cause I can hear everyone screaming. They have not stung us but they will buzz all in your face and hair and chase you into house and set at screen door for about 15 minutes. Now the question: does this sound like a angry hive since they are bumping and not stinging or just since I relocated them they are just nosy and they may settle down or should I just move them to country.


Nate:
It's been 3 days and they are still chasing you into the house, you can hear your neighbors screaming. Get them out to the country ASAP. Out in the country is where you should be waiting to see if they settle down, not where you can cause problems with the neighbors.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Africanized perhaps?


----------



## nater37 (Aug 15, 2013)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Africanized perhaps?


How would one know if they are Africanized?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

By the bees actions. Defensive as all get out.... all the time. Most bees will allow you to get close to their hive and sometime even ignore you. Africanized.... come out in droves, I mean thousands, to defend their hive for no particular reason.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't think I would wait to move them. They would be gone yesterday and when safety in the country I then would address whether I would keep then. I am worrying about bees that attack me when I open the hive without much smoke.

If any of my bees would attack neighbors the bees would likely get a gallon of gasoline dumped under the hive and would torch it just to show the neighbors I don't want aggressive bees.


----------



## nater37 (Aug 15, 2013)

Well, I did not move them and Friday will be a week. They have settled down and not bumping me anymore and not in neighbors yard. I am still going to move them, but I am affraid to right now cause I put all the comb in the frames with rubberbands and they will fall apart until bees have time to build it back. I am affraid to even open hive to check for a queen.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Nate - One of the more experienced bee removers told me to try to cut the comb off flush at the top of it. Then lay the comb down on a plastic lid or folding table and set the frame on top and make a cut that is flush with the edges of the frame. Typically within 3 days it is securely attached and within one week is it solid enough to move. Not sure which one of these site members suggested that, but it sure made attaching the comb from the next few cut outs fit a lot better.

I have saved some of the smaller pieces of comb and sort of made a puzzle of them as I fit several into the frame. I try to trim them so they stack firmly, but these pieces may take 2 or 3 weeks to be firmly attached. Some even at 1 month are still not really solid. Not sure I will go that route unless the hive has almost no comb. 

Smoke the heck out of the hive before you open it. I use duct or gorilla tape to close off the hive opening prior to moving or with one hive before weed eating around it. 

Good luck, that first cut out had me walking on needles until the queen started laying strong.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about not moving the hive. I had cutouts that were banded in the frames that went quite a distance before I got them home and were fine. If you did a good band job they will be fine.


----------

